# Craftsman plows



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

Those of you with craftsman plows, 2 questions..

Do you leave the mount on year round and just take the plow off with the one pin, or unbolt it from the assembly.

Next, ive heard it discussed, but anyone buy a moldboard from sears and bolt like 6 inches or maybe more on each side of the blade? 42 inches barley clears the rear wheels right now.


----------



## 88XJ_FF (Dec 16, 2005)

vis said:


> Those of you with craftsman plows, 2 questions..
> 
> Do you leave the mount on year round and just take the plow off with the one pin, or unbolt it from the assembly.
> 
> Next, ive heard it discussed, but anyone buy a moldboard from sears and bolt like 6 inches or maybe more on each side of the blade? 42 inches barley clears the rear wheels right now.


I just sold my craftsman lawnmower w/blade last week. It worked well. The angle cable broke so I had to do it by hand. I took off the metal wear bar and put 3/4" plastic. It saved the lawn alot from getting tore up. Leave the mount on. You are supposed to. Just release the plow with the pin or two that its held on by.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The first year I had my John Deere (same set up as Craftsman), I took the whole sytem off. Come winter, two hours later it was all back on! Now I just take the blade off, if I do anything to it at all as I use it solely for plowing!


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I was the guy who had a craftsman plow, and bought another moldboard. I cut it in half and used a couple of bolts on each sideto attach it. Turned it into an 8FT blade. Worked great in about 2-3 inches. Then after that, I just spun the wheels.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

well 8t ft is a little over kill i would think, that is a truck sized blade...i was thinking making it a little wider to be able to scrape outside the wheels, maybe like a 5-6 ft blade lol


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

I just pull the two pins on the blade.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I pull the blade assembly off each year, wrap it in a tarp and set it on a couple of cinder blocks for the summer.

As for the width...it works for me up to about 9" and then there's cussin' and frustration. I use weights and chains on the rear tires (left on all year). Next year I'll be adding additional weight as I'm plowing a 300' driveway with 75' of it on a hill and a 70'X40' parking area.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

vis said:


> well 8t ft is a little over kill i would think, that is a truck sized blade...i was thinking making it a little wider to be able to scrape outside the wheels, maybe like a 5-6 ft blade lol


Well, if you`ve got a 10ft wide driveway,it worked pretty good. Don`t forget. Its not a truck blade in weight or height. It reduced the number of passes I had to make.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i see what your saying, but just another 6-10 inches on either side of the blade would help me out alot in heavier snow falls.


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

You don't want to add anything in heavier snowfalls.I'd like to add more myself to speed up the job,but I know what I bought & and just have to accept what Sears supplies. The tractor is only made to do so much. If it's a dedicated snow machine modify the heck out of it,but if you depend on it year round be reasonable with your mods.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Trust me, don't stress anything on those little plow tractors. I am on my third tranny in the last three years right now (5th overall). I can change them in no time with so much practice!:crying:


----------

